

Multitasking for Common Lisp - nickb
http://www.ddj.com/hpc-high-performance-computing/199702507;jsessionid=LY0ZDO2XJPLB0QSNDLPSKH0CJUNN2JVN?_requestid=224629

======
Shooter
This must have been REPRINTED in 2007, right?

Nobody has used GCL in years, as far as I know.

